

Suspected security hole found in many Samsung devices - dutchbrit
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-57559495-83/suspected-security-hole-found-in-many-samsung-devices/

======
dutchbrit
Apparently, a fix has already been released, by a 3rd party developer. Site
however is currently offline: [http://project-voodoo.org/articles/instant-fix-
app-for-exyno...](http://project-voodoo.org/articles/instant-fix-app-for-
exynos-mem-abuse-vulnerability-no-root-required-reversible)

